# poppy and babies



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good afternoon

Hope that you are all having a good day. I would like to introduce you to the new arrivals

The picture is not that good but i will get there individual pictures done with names

















Thank you all for your help and support

xxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh they are so cute thanks so much for the photo. how are they all doing? is poppy happy? what room are you keeping them in? sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

At the moment they are on the landing in a big fabric dog cage, poppy loves it, she is doing very well she won't leave them at all, so she has had breakfast in bed, lunch in bed and dinner as well. Not a bad life if you can get it. I weighted the babies this afternoon 3 approx 119g give or take 1 or 2 and the last one out which is the female black and white is only 108g so i have been trying to encourage her to eat by trying to latch her on. I have dicussed with hubby that if the weight gain is going slow with her i am going to talk to the vet about substuting a feed with kitties milk. I'm going to give her a couple of day i'll weigh her daily and see ho she is going. Hopefully its just because she was the runt of the litter that she will have gained weight by tomorrow afternoon. It is the waiting game, i'm sure that she will be fine. 

I am going to have an early nite as it has now caught up with me. I have decided to keep one of the tabby males and i am trying to convince my hubby that he wil need a room mate, so hopefullyif he gives in i will be keeping one of the girls. If it was upto me i would keep them all.

I'll let you know how we are doing tomorrow. Keep us update with the progress of your kitties

ruth
xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hi Ruth you deserve the sleep, hope you get a good night. 

Oh thats lovely your keeping one. The runt, is that the one you helped to breathe? lol your so funny, hopefully he will let you have two. My hubby said I couldn't have any of Ambers, but as time is going on its sort of understood im keeping a boy lol.

So that will be us with three as well! Amber is just resing a lot now, resting and eating. She can't really be bothered, I guess shes conserving her energy for next week


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

It is normal for some kittens to be smaller than others so don't worry too much.

As long as she is gaining weight and feeding well there is no need to panic.

Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww.... welcome to the world Poppy's little kitlets! They are going to be sooo pretty, good on yer Pops, will really enjoy the pics of them developing and growing! Keep an eye on the little one, I have occasionally had one that didn't/couldn't nurse at the start, no idea why, but was agitated and always hungry. Those ones I did supplement-feed and they soon started to feed on their own and caught up, I was used to doing that anyway as my first girl used to have 7 each time and with so many it can be a good idea to help mum out. One of my little runty ones I had to help at the start went to live with my sister, and died recently at the age of 16.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good afternoon to you all, all the kitties were weighed this afternoon at 3o'clock, Male tabby/white was weighing 119g and is now 152g, Male tabby was weighing 122g and is now 149g, Girl black and white was weighing 124g and is now 138g, Girl Black was weighing 108g and is now weighing 133g, so i was worried about her but she has picked up and is now gaining weight with the others. The little black and white female is gaining weight, i will keep and eye out and make sure that she is latching on properly, and moniture the weight gain, but i am sure that she will pick up.

xx


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

ruth they are so gorgeous - I just love tabbies:001_wub:

Before Syd had her babies I was worried and then after she had them I was worried - Just like you!!!

They are gaining weight beautifully, Poppy is obviously a fantastic mum!!

Keep us updated with her progress!!

Love sophxxxxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh they sound like they are doing great. any sign of lily having her soph?


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Well kitties, she is behaving very differently at the moment. She is off her food, lazing around and...well... it just feels different. 

Hopefully, it will be soon - This waiting game is driving me round the twist - It was bad enough going through it with Syd but two of them!!!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww, so cute


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good afternoon, they all seemed to have a good nite, i have a slight concern with the balck and white one she has put weight on but not loads like the other 3. I weighed her this morning and she had lost not alot so i called the vet and got kittie formula. I have tried to feed her but she was having none of it and she is really vocal. I weighed her again to see if had had a feed while we were and she had, so i don't acctually know what to do. Should i perservier with the top up or just let her get on with it.

Some advice would be greatly apprecaited

thanks

ruthxx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi glad everything is going well. Sorry I can't answer your question cos I don't know, I am sure somebody will be along soon.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon, the smallest of Tilda's babies doesnt really eat much, she is sooooo cute tho! I was a bit concerned about her but shes coming into her own now and is scrapping for the teets on occasion. 

I sometimes gave her a little time on her own with Tilda just so she could get the best teets, just 5mins and all furries seemed happy.

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a great idea thank you she was latched on last nite thank god but she seems to eat more during the day and then sleeps at nite. So what ever reserves she has she is using to sleep. She put on yesturday the tabby boys do nothing but feed they have put on loads, the two girls are eating but not taking that much and are putting on the weight just a bit slower that the huge gorgeous boys. So fingers crossed they will get there. I can't believe that they are 5 days old today and the changed are amazing.

Thank you for your help again, i'm a nightmare and i do panic to much. I'll post some more picture this afternoon.

ruth

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh ruth i dont know, sounds like a good idea to give her a bit of time on her own like others have said. thinking of you xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, both baby girls have had a feed without their brother which is good. I will weight them again at 3o'clock ans see what progress they have all made. Hope that everyone is well.

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Well its good news all round today, i was getting a bit concerned about my 2 baby girls not putting on much weight. They were all weighed this afternoon and i am pleased to say that they have put on a substancial weight in the last 24hrs, which has but my mind at rest..

Another question for you all at what age do they start opening their eyes and ears, for the life of it i can't remember.

Have a good evening

ruth

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> Another question for you all at what age do they start opening their eyes and ears, for the life of it i can't remember.


 I noticed yesterday Cuba's babes have eyes starting to open, and more are following suit today! They will be a week old tomorrow (I think... lol). I'm not sure about when they can hear - I've made little squeaky noises at them and if they were able to hear, the ears would normally twitch.

[PS: They've been moved again.... RIGHT under my bed at the back... can't be comfortable but she's adamant that's where they need to be! Possibly because it's so dark there and she's protecting their newly opening eyes.]


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Poppy was looking for some where else, but i put a cover over the top of the cage that she is in and one so it went over the enterance a little bit she is much happier. She was checking my draws again and got her head stuck what a noise, she didn't do it again.

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh this is great news. oh i hope amber doesnt keep moving them.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

All is well, the little black and white girl Princesa adventures about a bit more than she should be doing, her eyes are still closed yet she will not stop moving my husband found her out of the cage last nite. It bothered mum in the begining but she just lets her get on with it now, i can tell she is going to be a little madam. The 2 tabby boys are huge all they do is feed and sleep. The Black girl Tianan is put on loads of weight she has realised that unless she fights for the good nipples then she doesn't get any, the boys better watch out.

I will get some more updated photo's done soon, they change so quick, i have been taking photos every day otherwise you miss something.

Have a good nite


xxx:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

some update pictures







Bosko







Nipple Chase

ruth

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh Ruth they are gorgeous, i just love Bosko!! Will he let you keep two? which are you favourites but then how do you choose? nothing with amber yet.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww, little sweeties aren't they! x


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Eyes are opening, more activity, really noisy, but i love them dearly. They have all gain weight in a week they 2 boys have gained 100g give or take and the girls have gained 80g - 90g. Mum is not going to know what has hit her when they start exploring. 

They are upstairs on the landing at the moment when would you suggest that i bring them down i don't want any of them to hurt themselves falling down the stairs.

Everyone have a great weekend

ruth

xx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Hun I would bring them down now, while they are close to mum the odd noise may frighten them but they will have mum with them to reassure them. Honestly the time flies and you wouldn't want them to go to there new homes really timid and scared of every little thing. The sooner they get used to household noise the better in my opinion. Two of my boys went today :cryin::cryin::cryin: and when I hoovered they hardly flinched.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are beautfull .


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

afternoon

Well i moved the kitties down stairs today and it went better than i thought it would.















Tiana going for a wonder.

Bless then they are all getting a bit more noisier and have started to get their own little personalities, in a week they should be fun.

have a good day

ruth
xx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

They are adorable, I am glad everything went ok with the move.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

they are so cute this stage is my favourite with kittens seeing them become their own litter characters


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Meet Bosko

10 days old


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

aw hes gorgeous.


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

He really is lovely Ruth Is that the one that you are definitely keeping?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes this is the new man in my life, i am a lucky girl isn't he a stunner

ruth

xx


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes you are a lucky girl - He is gorgeous:wink5:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

he is so sweet


----------



## lisamd (Jan 16, 2009)

just have to say your babies are beautiful, keeps me looking for my new kitten to bring home, cant wait to see how they progress


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

He's a little sweetheart. How many are you keeping??


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are lovely...glad it all went well


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good afternoon as requested some upto date pictures of the litle kitties

























they are getting big so quick

ruth

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh they are gorgeous how are the black and white ones?


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahhhhh what little cuties


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

The black and black & white one are getting there slowly they are bit more vocal than the males and are not as big but very cute.

they unfortunatly don't like having there photo's taken







princesa







tiana

ruth

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Awwww.... Tiana looks like Cuba's little black & white girl!


----------

